# anyone know the model name for this western flyer  ?



## kos22us (May 3, 2013)

Anyone know the model name for this 26" x 1.75" western flyer ?  

It says western flyer on the c-guard , seat tube, and badge but no specific model

Anything helps.    Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 4, 2013)

Most 60s WF's had model names like Sonic, Cosmic, Galaxy, and Silver Flyer. The differences were not major, some had more equipment, racks, tanks, etc, and different graphics. Your bike is a late 63 at the earliest, when that style frame, commonly known by it's Sears name, Spaceliner, debuted.


----------



## kos22us (May 4, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Most 60s WF's had model names like Sonic, Cosmic, Galaxy, and Silver Flyer. The differences were not major, some had more equipment, racks, tanks, etc, and different graphics. Your bike is a late 63 at the earliest, when that style frame, commonly known by it's Sears name, Spaceliner, debuted.




thanks adam for taking the time & the info i appreciate it


----------



## jd56 (May 7, 2013)

I see you have it listed on ebay...I dito Adam's points, but not sure if it was a tanklight bike. Can't see the mounting tab nor should it have a head badge. I do love the W/F grips.
Unless it was an external top of the tank dual headlight style, like the Golden Flyer. But there would still be mounting tab(s) for the tank.
And I think Adam was trying to say the frame was indicative of the Spaceliner styled cantilever fames with the dual top and bottom tubes.

Good luck on the sale.


----------



## kos22us (May 8, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I see you have it listed on ebay...I dito Adam's points, but not sure if it was a tanklight bike. Can't see the mounting tab nor should it have a head badge. I do love the W/F grips.
> Unless it was an external top of the tank dual headlight style, like the Golden Flyer. But there would still be mounting tab(s) for the tank.
> And I think Adam was trying to say the frame was indicative of the Spaceliner styled cantilever fames with the dual top and bottom tubes.
> 
> Good luck on the sale.




yea no mounting tabs and it does have the WF headbadge, i dont think it ever had a tank but not 100% sure, and yes the grips are very cool 

thanks


----------



## kawp222 (May 27, 2013)

Hello guys..I appreciate you ideas about the name of the cycle which is right.But back margad is too much shining and really attractive for the viewers eye whole cycle is build up in good way..What is the price of that cycle?


----------

